# wireless red light for bushpig hunting



## mogodu

Ek sal defnitief belang stel
Ek soek al lankal na so iets, post bietjie fotos en pryse
Daar is monster bosvarke op ons plaas
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bushkey

Very nice idea. I will also be interested.


----------



## ASG

Didn't Engee also develop something similar?


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Red light*

Fotos and prices.I would like to have one


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Didn't Engee also develop something similar?


They did, but it wasn't a wireless system.


----------



## christiaan

ASG said:


> Didn't Engee also develop something similar?


The reason Im building this product is because I wasn't able to find a product to suits my need! If there is indeed one that I don't know of I would like to know about it and I wouldn't have to manufacture my own. If there is no wireless product on the market and there is an intrest in something like I described in my first post, I would gladly make a few to sell. I estimate the price would be around R 800 to R 1000 rand and it would be battery inclusive and ready for action!


----------



## Bushkey

christiaan said:


> The reason Im building this product is because I wasn't able to find a product to suits my need! If there is indeed one that I don't know of I would like to know about it and I wouldn't have to manufacture my own. If there is no wireless product on the market and there is an intrest in something like I described in my first post, I would gladly make a few to sell. I estimate the price would be around R 800 to R 1000 rand and it would be battery inclusive and ready for action!


Like I said I will be interested. Please post some photos and more detail.


----------



## Davik

www.hawglite.com


----------



## MR X

count me in


----------



## GrootWildJagter

i would be intrested.

hawglite apparently does not work well on our bushpigs, you need a dimmer on the light. but works wonders on other sort of animals.


----------



## Pardus

HI christiaan

I would also be very intrested. I have sent u an email also so plz let me know what u think?

Willie de Beer


----------



## spatan

*Sounds interesting...*

When will the proto-types be tested?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

